# How many miniature Horses



## Reble (Sep 25, 2011)

So many things have happen in this last year and are sure we all have made

some changes.

Is your herd smaller or have you added more?

Example in :::

Our breeding program.

Partial dispersal, or full dispersal

Just wondering as of today (How many miniature horses do you have?)

We are down too 7 have downsized...

3 mares

1 stallion

3 geldings.

How many in your herd?


----------



## orin (Sep 25, 2011)

i have monte carlo and i get my new boy on the 9th


----------



## chandab (Sep 25, 2011)

My program/herd hasn't changed in number this year; the only change is one stallion is now a gelding. So, I have 2 geldings, 2 stallions, 6 mares and 1 filly. And, I'd like to add one or two mares, when money allows.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Sep 25, 2011)

Currently we have:

6 breeding age stallions

3 weanling colts

36 mares

10 weanling fillies

We cut back a bit due to the damage to my property and all the horses being at my parents'. Otherwise our breeding program is still basically the same, just cutting down on the B sized horses and want to stick primarily with the minis.


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 25, 2011)

I always have 2 or 3. Right now I have 3: Lexus, her colt Levi, and my coming 3 year old filly Willow. That's my forever "band" (no more breeding etc., and Levi will get a weaning bud to play with over the winter and then be gelded early Spring and introduced with the girls eventually)


----------



## Nakita (Sep 25, 2011)

We have 5,

1 Mare,

2 2yo fillys

1 gelding

1 stallion

Hoping to get another filly towards the end of next year, all 3 mares will be put in foal next year and we will probably keep one of the foals, thats all for now till we move to a bigger property!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Sep 25, 2011)

I have 3 minis and one pony





All geldings and crossing my fingers on a little something that may happen here in the near future if everything goes as planned



Will post more if it happens.


----------



## supaspot (Sep 25, 2011)

I have one stallion

three geldings

twelve mares

five foals

two of those mares will be leaving next month but I have bought three more that will arrive soon

one of the foals is sold and will leave when hes weaned

i sold another mare and two geldings last month


----------



## minimomNC (Sep 25, 2011)

I have

1 Breeding age A stallion

1 2 year old B show stallion

1 yearling A stallion

2 weanling A show colts ( one will be gelded this winter)

2 A broodmares

1 sr B show mare

1 weanling B show filly


----------



## RedTango (Sep 25, 2011)

I have

1 stallion

8 mares

1 filly


----------



## Kawgirl (Sep 25, 2011)

Just one!





Ooops! I didn't read all of the first post, just the opening line!


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Sep 25, 2011)

Two- but I never had a breeding program. I would like to get a few more, but I think I'll have to wait until I graduate and get my own place.


----------



## markadoodle (Sep 25, 2011)

10 ... _*9*_ Miniatures

 

1 Gelding

Copper Beeches Farms Peppys Sugar Boy

 

3 Stallions (one being colt)

SBS Thunder Bolt

SBS Visions Of Gold

Lot Sa Fun Wonders Banjoman

 

6... *5* mares. 

SBS Shez Smokin' Hott

SBS Irish Mist

Splendor's Brilliance

Painted Perfections Secret Treasure

ERMF Falls Ridge Summer Breeze

Berry's Liberty Belle



Taylor Richelle said:


> I have 3 minis and one pony
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

WOW! I'm interested........


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Sep 25, 2011)

I am cutting back, I placed my Welsh Pony mare, sold my stallion and will not be breeding for a few years. I lost a mare in the spring, but with 2 foals born this year it's not changing my grand total. I hope to stay around 3-4 Minis the next few years instead of 5-7. 

Right now I have:

1 stallion (sold, leaving soon)

2 mares

2 weanling colts (one I will be keeping)


----------



## Minimor (Sep 25, 2011)

How many Minis do I have? The exact same as I had last year at this time--my Mini herd has not increased in numbers, nor has it decreased. Yep, just the same....TOO MANY!

My pony herd, on the other hand, has increased by 3 since this time last year--in 2011 I had one home bred filly and acquired two others--a mare and a 2 year old stallion.


----------



## Sandee (Sep 25, 2011)

Have 4 total:

1 stallion 8 yr old ( for sale)

1 mare 6 yr old

1 (32 yr old) gelding mini

1 mini/Shetland gelding ( also for sale)


----------



## breezy farm (Sep 25, 2011)

I have 5 mares and I do not breed.


----------



## SHANA (Sep 25, 2011)

I have 16 minis, had more but sold a bunch and bought a few more. I have:

3 breeding age stallions(Dev, Casey, Kid)

12 breeding age mares(Dandy, Lucky, Dawn, Nelly, Peanut, Sky, Dancer, Raven, Charm, Willow, Jypsy and Moonlite)

1 yearling filly(Cuddles)


----------



## Wings (Sep 25, 2011)

2 Stallions

8 Mares

4 Geldings

1 filly with 2 more on the way

Also have 2 larger geldings enjoying retirement and 1 rescue pony mare


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 25, 2011)

We currently have 8

2 stallions

2 geldings

4 mares


----------



## Tremor (Sep 25, 2011)

I figure that I'll just post how many horses I have had since LAST September, and then cross out the ones I don't.

Buddy (Breeding stud)

Tremor (colt)

Dream (Bred mare)

Suzie (Bred mare)

Honey

Bow

Connor

Sweetheart

Teddy

Pete

And my newest addition:

Ale (my April filly)

My current herd:

2 mares (NOT bred!) 

2 Geldings

2 Yearling fillies

1 Weanling filly

I am VERY content with my herd as of right now. No more foals and GELDINGS! Hallelujah.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Sep 25, 2011)

6 as of right now. But maybe just maybe that might change soon.






3 Geldings

3 Mares

I also keep a friends horse. So that makes 7.


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Sep 25, 2011)

Well as you will be able to tell from my count I dont breed.





I have:

5 geldings, 1 shows halter, 1 is my driving and performance, 1 is retired but could do any performance ,1 will start driving training next month and the last is my brat

then I co own a senior halter stallion with my trainer.


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 25, 2011)

Interesting question, and one we have been thinking about this month because September 2010 was our "high water mark" with 11 minis:

Cowboy (gelding)

Buckshot (stallion)

Toffee, Mira, Sox & Fizz ("broodmares")

Taffy & Rusty (2010 foals, Rusty now a gelding)

Ruby (all around mare)

Princess (show mare)

Max (Junior stallion)

Then we gave up on trying to breed Fizz and found her a new home

Max died in February

Sox lost her foal at 299 days (Mira lost hers earlier, Toffee was left open)

Then we bought Dancer last month to get our total back 'up' to 10


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Sep 25, 2011)

WOW! I'm interested........ 





haha, I'm interested too see IF it happens. But that's all I'm saying!


----------



## lucky seven (Sep 25, 2011)

I have one gelding and would like to find one more


----------



## wingnut (Sep 25, 2011)

We went from 4 to 6 this year, something I didn't anticipate doing. I knew my max would likely be at 5 or 6, and having 6 has confirmed I cannot handle anymore at this point with regards to costs, care, and our current setup. Various things could change this but none of those things are likely to happen any time soon. I'm happy that I have what I have and am able to manage them the way we are.

All 6 are mares, ranging in age from 2 - 13.


----------



## ohmt (Sep 25, 2011)

Well, I have:

7 senior stallions

3 junior stallions (hopefully 2 will be leaving to their new hones soon and the other will be my new show gelding for next year)

1 weanling colt

1 gelding

22 mares

4 weanling fillies

1 outside mare who will be staying another year

I have sold in the past year:

1 sr stallion, 1 jr stallion, 1 weanling colt, 3 mares, 1 filly, and our only 'biggie'.

We also had one of our older mares pass away in February.

I do have a few 'sale pendings', so waiting to see what happens with those, but have cut back by a lot more than usual. We usually stick around 50 so selling down, slowly but surely. Keeping most of our 2011 foals which brought numbers up the most.


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 25, 2011)

I have

1 stallion

3 mares

and 3 foals on the way

if all goes well i will have 7


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Sep 25, 2011)

We have:

Stallions: 5, with two becoming geldings on Wednesday!





Two weanling colts, one who will become a gelding on Weds if the beaners are down...





Mares: 16 including the 2 fillies born this year. One is a boarded mare.

Geldings: 7, not including the geldings-to-be. One is a boarder, plus she is getting a new driving gelding at the end of October!

So that makes 30. Which is what we had last year, but we HAVE sold several this spring and summer. Only bought one this year(colt) and had four foals, one of which is sold. Minus the boarder gelding and one of the soon-to-be geldings, and we ARE down from last year!



Plus the boarder mare should be going home soon with our old broodmare as a companion. Only bred three mares plus one "oops" maybe breeding.


----------



## Marty (Sep 25, 2011)

No breeding. No buying. No selling.

I have 5 all girls.

3 mares

2 baby fillies

I have some that I sold which are boarded with me so the herd remains the same for the girls.


----------



## vvf (Sep 25, 2011)

Total of 22

4- Stallions

3- Geldings

12- Mares (couple of them retired broodmares)

2 -weanling fillies

1-weanling colt

We did sell 3 and bought 1

I want to keep the herd size to between 15 -20, Although I don't think 15 is a realistic number for me lol.


----------



## Charley (Sep 25, 2011)

We have five...one mare, two geldings, one stallion, and a little two month old colt.


----------



## markadoodle (Sep 25, 2011)

Taylor Richelle said:


> "WOW! I'm interested........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***Sigh*** 



 I guess that will have to do for now.


----------



## Sandy B (Sep 26, 2011)

Early this spring we had 5-

1 stallion

1 gelding

3 broodmares (2 in foal)

Then we lost a mare & foal from dystocia

then we lost the remaining foal from not getting out of the sac on a surprise delivery

Thanks to the generous miniature horse industry: my daughter was given

a 2011 filly and 3 mares and we added an additional mare

We have now doubled out herd:

1 - 4 yr old stallion (Sky)

1- 4yr old gelding (Toby)

7- broodmares (Margarita, Fancy, Pearl, Angel, Rockette, Lexi, Jasmine)

1 -weanling filly (Cowgirl)

Tomorrow we find out how many of the mares are in foal(ultrasound). Only one of the mares showed heat after breeding, but we will see who has stayed in foal so far.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 26, 2011)

We decided to have a full dispersal orginally, BUT the thought of not having any was just to heartbreaking 



 ...so we had a partial dispersal and sold ahhhh 19 head this year which is pretty darn good for the rotten economy!!!

 

We would like to sell about 11 more, but no bites since summer, so they will have to wait until next spring!

 

So we have 16 head, 1 donkey, 7 cattle and 2 dogs. Started with about 50 head so we think or hope we are on a roll and it will continue 





 

Blessings,

Jenny


----------



## gorgeous (Sep 26, 2011)

We have 3 geldings, two of which are a team.

2 stallions

3 weanling fillies

11 mares at various ages and stages, two of which are a team.

We would like to have no more than 10 or 12 but we love potato chips.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 26, 2011)

I have reduced down as it was just too much hard work in the winter with the snow and the frozen water. As the kids grew older I hope to buy some more but for now I only have:

1 sr stallion

1 gelding

1 yearling colt

3 mares


----------



## cassie (Sep 26, 2011)

I have 2 mares 1 about to foal


----------



## StacyRz (Sep 26, 2011)

Just *one*, officially, as of yesterday. A yearling colt named "Finale" ... He's my first mini and my first show horse. It was love at first sight and he took to me right away



It would have been two, but the original mare I was interested in fell

through.

I'm considering a really pretty & sweet silver bay mare from the same person and going to visit with her again in a couple

of weeks. It won't be long before I have three or four...or more

-stacy


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Sep 26, 2011)

Lucky old you, if you have managed to cut back!

I have "cut back" to 22 at the moment, and 13 of those are definite keepers.....


----------



## weerunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I have 10 right now

1 show gelding

6 broodmares ( 4 confirmed for 2012)

1 weanling colt (for sale)

1 yearling colt (my future stallion)

1 yearling filly (a keeper?)

I'm very happy with my herd size right now. Hope to keep one of the foals from next year, if I sell the little colt.


----------



## weerunner (Sep 26, 2011)

weerunner said:


> I have 10 right now
> 
> 1 show gelding
> 
> ...



This is down in numbers as I was up to 12 at one point last year.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 26, 2011)

Just 3 for me..

1 stallion

1 mare

1 filly foal


----------



## tifflunn (Sep 26, 2011)

4 Geldings

1 mini mare\

1 mini gelded donkey

and my boarder moved out of province - so for the first time in 4 years we have LOTS of space


----------



## LindaL (Sep 26, 2011)

We have 12 now (was 13 til a week ago!



)...

1 2 yr old stallion

1 3 yr old stallion (who will be gelded in about a month



)

3 geldings

5 mares

2 weanling fillies

...and a donkey (oh yeah...counting him that is 13...lol



)

Last year at this time, we had 4...oops! LOL





But we are also adding at this time...not selling (except the one colt we just sold).


----------



## happy appy (Sep 26, 2011)

I have 6, use to have 6 but one past away this summer.

1 B gelding

1 A stallion

2 B and 1 A mares

All the mares are in foal for spring though. After what happened this summer the vet hospital/teaching college wanted to run a trial on my group, from start to finish. I already have plans for next summer to reduce down to 2 minis.


----------



## Beth G (Sep 26, 2011)

I have 9 total.

This year we bought 1 mare in foal and another mare with a filly so I have:

2 weanling fillies

1 yearling filly

4 mares

2 donkeys (jennys)


----------



## djskid (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, right at this moment we have 14:

3 stallions

1 gelding

2 weanling colts

8 mares/fillies

But having said that, we are selling 5 (2 mares, stallion and 2 weanlings).


----------



## cretahillsgal (Sep 26, 2011)

Several months ago I had 32 horses on the property. Right now I have 22, but 4 of those are sold and will be picked up this week.

Of the 19 horses that are still mine:

2 are Foster horses

2 are big riding horses

1 is a riding pony that we adopted

2 stallions

8 are broodmares

and 2 foals

Even though I have cut back alot, I still need to cut back even more. My goal is to get to 6 broodmares. And I will probably end up selling the big horses.

I HATE this drought and what it has done to my plans and dreams.


----------



## bevann (Sep 26, 2011)

I stopped breeding in 2007.Had almost 40 horses at 1 time.Sold some ,gave several away, lost some to medical issues etc.I now have the Mini nursing home. 1 mare 24yrs, 1 mare 23yrs, 1 mare 20yrs,1 gelding 20yrs with melanoma, 1 gelding 15yrs healthy, 1 gelding 10yrs healthy(wanting to give him away when then right person comes along) 2 Mini boarders and 1 34 yr old Arabian border.Grand total 9 horses on the farm.We have replaced horses with sheep-much easier to care for and no colic issues.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 26, 2011)

1 stallion

2 geldings ( 1 is a rescue and he is bigger perhaps a shetland x )

5 mares

1 colt

Then i have about 5 that live in my head that i wish I had LOL !!!


----------



## Flying minis (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, I more than doubled my herd this year - but then again, I only had 2 last year





Holdovers from last year

4 year old over mare (driving, halter, showmanship, obstacle, hunter, jumper, once in a while does halter) - J Jay (D&W Amy's Tiffany)

3 year old under mare driving, hatler, showmanship, obstacle, hunter, jumper) - Bonde's Bouncin B Tuxs Tango

Then, this year, since we were having so much fun (and hubby said "maybe you should buy a couple more minis") I bought

2 year old under mare (halter, halter obstacle, starting ground driving) - Bonde's Bouncin B Chiefs Glory Days

1 year old over gelding (halter, starting on halter obstacle) - Bonde's Bouncin B Red Hot N Rowdy

And then I was given one



(so I told hubby that didn't count as the "buy a couple more" since I didn't buy him)

1 year old under (may go over) gelding (halter, starting halter obstacle) - Lazy Creeks Jethro Gibbs

So I went from 2 to 5.

And yes, I obviously like the Bonde's horses!


----------



## bullockcorner (Sep 26, 2011)

I am at 14, which is a very manageable number for me. However, I'd like to sell one leopard colt, and one buckskin mini draft gelding. AND, I have a nice bred mare I'd like to buy if that happens! Also, I have (hopefully) 4 foals coming in 2012. Here's my herd:

1 - 2 y/o stallion

1 - 2 y/o leopard colt 2 - mini draft geldings 1 - 2y/o show gelding (belongs to my son, and will never leave here)

1 - show mare, taking the year off to have her first (and probably only) baby - she is my heart horse

1 - broodmare bred to LKF's Psyched Up Buck, then will probably re-enter the show ring again

2 - black/white pinto brood mares

1- 28" "play toy" mare

1 - yearling show filly

3 - fillies that might show next year

I just



all my minis!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Sep 26, 2011)

From 1 last yr to 4 this year and more to come.

1 Stallion (1/2 Falabella)

3 mares (2 open and 1 bred)

We're getting ready for a move to a larger place and are getting another stallion



and hopefully a couple more mares


----------



## Sandy B (Sep 26, 2011)

I forgot to mention the 9 Large horses we have too:

2 -AQHA Mares (1 in foal)

1- 29 yr old AQHA pasture ornament mare

1- AQHA Gelding (daughter's show & 4-H horse)

1- TB Gelding (daughter's jumping horse)

1- 2 yr AQHA stud 1- yearling AQHA colt (1- weanling AQHA colt 1- grade recipient mare (will go back to breed farm)



Sandy B said:


> Early this spring we had 5-
> 
> 1 stallion
> 
> ...


----------



## Eagle (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey Sandy can we see some updated pics of cowgirl? I would love to hear how her and your daughter are doing.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm down to 10 at the moment. I expect to have even fewer next year. We have stopped breeding altogether, gelded one 4 yr old stallion 2 weeks ago now only have one stallion on the place who may eventually also be gelded.

At present we have;

1 stallion

4 mares

5 geldings.

By winter I will only have 2 of the mares so I'll be feeding and caring for 8 this winter. I'd like to get that down to 5 but so far I haven't found homes that I like for the other 3.


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Sep 26, 2011)

Well! i started out with around fifty two, and i sold a few, bought a few, gave one away, and just the other day i went out to count all of them, and i counted to 54, and then i got a really nervous feeling in my stomach and stopped counting! So if i only count to 54 and dont count anymore, then that is all there is out there right???? LOL!!!!!!


----------



## SWA (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## lil hoofbeats (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey Castle Rock i just bought my first Fallabella stallion, Toyland Regallo from The Porterfields Farm in Ga too, so i am up another one as well, but i am going to try my hand at the Fallabella blends!!!!!!


----------



## Riverdance (Sep 26, 2011)

How many..... Used to have 51...with the move, I had to cut back. Now have 34 and still need to cut back. I want to get down to about 20.

Right now I have 7 stallions and want to keep only 2 (looking to buy a new one in the future).

I have 2 yearling studs, one I want to show next year.

2 weanling colts, one I will geld and both will be shown next year.

I have too many mares, want to get down to about 14. This includes two yearlings and two weanlings. The mares I brought down are all really nice, but just too many. Not enough pasture land for all that I have.

Since I did not show this year, and am missing the World Show really bad right now, so there are horses I wanted to show this year and ones that I want to show next year. My show string could be more then I can handle.






Oh, and lets not forget Marbles. I want to take her out again next year.


----------



## MindyLee (Sep 26, 2011)

I have 8 here!

2 stallions

4 sr mares

1 jr mare

1 weaner filly


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2011)

53 Minis. Our goal is under 30 by the end of 2012/13.

Sadly I've been trying to get to that number since, oh 2003!!! The retirement herd keeps growing though. /sigh

Breakdown:

6 Geldings

10 Stallions/colts (4 slated to be gelded this fall if finances hold out)

The rest mares/fillies


----------



## Sandy B (Sep 26, 2011)

Of course I will! I will post one shortly.



Eagle said:


> Hey Sandy can we see some updated pics of cowgirl? I would love to hear how her and your daughter are doing.


----------



## minifreishorsefarm (Sep 27, 2011)

We have 11:

2 stallions

8 mares; 5 in foal (1 from outside stallion)

1 weanling filly

I also currently have 3 girls here (mare and last 2 years fillies)for a friend getting them healthy and find new homes for the fillies. Found one a home and am tempted to keep the tiny filly from this year. Wouldnt mind having a couple less mares though. My high, last winter was 16 and that was a lot of work. 10 or less would be my perfect number. We do real well selling our foals, but would still prefer to have only 2-3 babies a year. This year we bought a bred mare and bought back a mare we had sold and then bred her.

Marsha


----------



## Nakita (Sep 27, 2011)

lil hoofbeats said:


> Well! i started out with around fifty two, and i sold a few, bought a few, gave one away, and just the other day i went out to count all of them, and i counted to 54, and then i got a really nervous feeling in my stomach and stopped counting! So if i only count to 54 and dont count anymore, then that is all there is out there right???? LOL!!!!!!



I love that! My mum hid one of hers from me last time I went to see her, took her about 2 days before she showed him to me and had had him for about 6 weeks!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Sep 27, 2011)

1 main herdsire

1 junior herdsire

6 broodmares

1 yearling filly (hope to show her)

1 yearling colt (hope to sell and/or show)

3 2011 foals (one filly sold to show home, one filly and colt left, sell and/or show)

1 3 year old appy colt (need to sell)

1 gelding

3 pet fillies

-------

so a grand total of 18 total minis.


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Sep 27, 2011)

Nakita said:


> I love that! My mum hid one of hers from me last time I went to see her, took her about 2 days before she showed him to me and had had him for about 6 weeks!


well i keep telling my boyfriend that the babies dont really count as a whole horse, i think that 3 babies count as one, because they are so small so..... really i dont have _*THAT*_ many, but he just keeps arguing with me anyway!!!!!! Maybe time to get a new beau!!!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Sep 27, 2011)

We are no longer breeding. Our stallion is under contract, but her husband was laid off, so... We have:

1 weanling colt (soon to be a gelding)

1 stallion

2 yearling fillies

1 gelding

1 mare


----------



## walkermini (Sep 27, 2011)

At 30 right now, I had I think 33 at this time last year. I sold several early this year when my husband was laid off, I got down to about 22...Then some mares foaled, then hubby found a new job and I got a few more that I couldnt pass up (well, I could have, but didnt LOL). One colt is sold, just waiting to have his new owner come pick him up. Then have one more colt I need to sell, and a few mares. Ideally I would like to stay around 25 adult horses, and whatever foals we have each year that I dont count since they are all sold eventually.

So in all:

3 stallions

2 colts

25 mares


----------



## shadowpaints (Sep 27, 2011)

i have

2 stallions (cash, Tramp)

2 geldings(cc, mikey)

2 year old studcolts will be geldings in a month(dash Bonkers)

8 breeding age mares(angel, missy, Daizy, Gem, Twitch, Lacey , Casey, Tanner)

2 yearling fillies (GiGi and ava)

2 weanling fillies (tia and dancer)

1 weanling colt (spinner)

and a pony sized molly mule

around 20..


----------



## CKC (Sep 27, 2011)

We have 9 miniature horses and 2 quarter horses.

1 mare(quarter horse)

1 gelding(quarter horse)

8 miniature geldings

1 miniature mare


----------



## JAX (Sep 27, 2011)

28 Minis, 3 biggies, 1 large hunter jumper pony.

I too have several that are just retirees and its getting more and more expenxive to feed now! I have GOT TO GET RID OF SOME!!!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Sep 27, 2011)

I have 4 minis. YEP last yr at this time I got my first them we got hooked on them now at 4 but would have 100 if my hubby would let me

I also have 4 biggies! 1 AQHA and 3 APHA


----------



## Tiny Hooves (Sep 27, 2011)

As of right now I have---- 13

 

1 Senior stallion

 

1 Jr stallion

 

1 yearling stallion

 

1 5month old colt which I hope to sale soon

 

5 mare's between 4 & 7 year's of age

 

3 jr mare's 2 year's of age

 

1 Quarter horse mare 9 year's of age (that mother's all of our mini's)

 

I am still looking for a few more mare's to add, but it will probably be next year. If it was up to hubby I would probably have 0 ( So I'm glad I have the final say on this subject (kinda) ;o)


----------



## ontherisefarm (Sep 27, 2011)

We have 10 but need to cut back (well this weekend we will be down to 9 )

1 stallion

1 yearling colt

6 mares

2 weanling fillies

both boys will be gelded this fall if not sold


----------



## roxy's_mom (Sep 27, 2011)

I currently have

1 ApHC senior mare

4 mini mares

1 yearling mini stud colt

1 yearling mini stud colt - soon to be gelding

1 yearling jack donkey

1 yearling jenny donkey

1 jenny donkey, mother of yearling jenny above

----

For a grand total of 10 equines

I guess I was starting to loose track of how many I had!

Becky M.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 28, 2011)

We have 1 of age Stallion

3 mares (1-Stormy- is due anytime now, so hopefully will have 1 more)

2 yearling colts

2 yearling fillies


----------



## Ashley (Sep 28, 2011)

3 bigs 0 minis


----------



## Relic (Sep 28, 2011)

We've sold a lot since this summer so are down to 34 and hope to rehome a few more to free up some space for those shetlands l fell in love with..


----------



## CheyAut (Oct 2, 2011)

I honestly don't know if I have more or less this year lol! I've bought some, sold some.

I have:

12 Mares

3 Geldings

4 Stallions

1 yearling intact colt

2 weanling colts

I would like to decrease our numbers a little, but I love them so much and don't wanna part with them lol!!! But I have decided not to buy any more, so my last new addition is on hisway and will be here Monday, after that my only future additions will be from keeping foals



(well, never say never, but...)


----------



## Shari (Oct 2, 2011)

I am down to one mini.... Miss Maggie. My wee little heart of a horse.

Will be down to two Icelandic's soon and that is more than enough horses for me. Having a lot more fun with them and I can spend more time with each and they love it. ;O)


----------



## ~Dan (Oct 2, 2011)

I currently have 2 minis; a mare and a gelding and love them both to no end



I would love to add more soon though. Maybe next year...

Dan.


----------



## Mini Paradise (Oct 2, 2011)

I had 17 and just added 3 more yesterday (one mare is possibly in foal) so 3 1/2?

2 Senior stallions

3 Junior stallions

9 Mares

3 Fillies

2 Geldings


----------

